# Note Calendar for Android?



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Anyone know of a good calendar available on GP that just let's you take notes in a calendar format? I dont need reminders or anything, just a straight up digital calendar for notations. Like an old school Planner.

I've been using the oem Google calendar for noting my lawn program now for 5 years and it's been good for recalling stuff but it's a PITA with reminders. That and it conflicts with my actual work, work schedule.

Basically I'm just looking for a calendar that I can make notes on.

Thanks.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Crap. I posted this in the wrong forum. Thought I was in General. My bad.

Mods please move. Thanks.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Thanks. Apologies.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Your first paragraph says you don't want reminders but the second paragraph seems to indicate you want reminders. I'm confused.

I use Google sheets (Excel) to keep my log, but it doesn't have reminders.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

g-man said:


> Your first paragraph says you don't want reminders but the second paragraph seems to indicate you want reminders. I'm confused.
> 
> I use Google sheets (Excel) to keep my log, but it doesn't have reminders.


Okay. I guess I didn't articulate that correctly. I need to move my lawn log over to a digital notation style calender versus a recalling/reminder style calendar, in a calendar format.

I use GS for work but I'd prefer a simple calendar format with notations and maybe even an option to upload jpeg to that specific date.

Basically a digital calendar type planner without reminders. Like, I did this on this day, here's a pic. I did that on that day, here's a pic...


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Now that you mention it, I'd like to know of a solution to this as well


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

I was just playing around in Google Sheets and the 2019 Calander template has notes you can add. Not sure if it fits your entire criteria. I don't see how to add a photo though.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think what you are after is a journal. I like this one, https://2appstudio.com/journey/ but I dont use it much since I dont like to write in the cellphone. I still use a pen and graph paper notebook.


----------

